# Dark pagan ambient



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im lisening to Osman arabi '' burning sigils'' it's nice ritual music it consist of percussions of midle east and keyboard.You guys heard this yet???

:tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

No. I like classical music :lol: It sounds like it might have elements of things I like, but I can barely manage to keep up with the things that are actually actively interesting me.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

deprofundis said:


> Im lisening to Osman arabi '' burning sigils'' it's nice ritual music it consist of percussions of midle east and keyboard.You guys heard this yet???
> 
> :tiphat:


Yes..industrial rock marries Arabic music through some traces of black metal:angel:


----------

